# Lets see you warning lights setups



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Lets see you warning lights setups


post photos of:
-beacons
-light bars
-hide a ways
-strobes
-any warning lights, wiring, and switches

This summer plan to install some lights on my truck and was looking at a "Whelen LED Beacon Light L32" some "Whelen LIN3" and maybe a hide a way kit. But first I want to see your


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are some pics of my set up. Plowsite wont allow me to repost my pics of my lights. So I think maybe thursday I will retake some pics and try and finish wiring my 4 light ultralite in. Anyway heres a link to my lights and plow and switchbox I made. If you need any help making anything or any harness' just let me know.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1243113 said:


> Here are some pics of my set up. Plowsite wont allow me to repost my pics of my lights. So I think maybe thursday I will retake some pics and try and finish wiring my 4 light ultralite in. Anyway heres a link to my lights and plow and switchbox I made. If you need any help making anything or any harness' just let me know.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569


You have one NICE plow setup... that would be nice to see pics of your new lights and I would love to see some better pics of the bar light you have in the back window

thanks


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This is a video of my head ache rack and my lights - 



Night time video - 



I want to get another strobe and put one on each side of the head ach rack.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WesternproGMC;1243171 said:


> You have one NICE plow setup... that would be nice to see pics of your new lights and I would love to see some better pics of the bar light you have in the back window
> 
> thanks


I am busy tomorrow, but will thursday. I have a sho-me mini led bar on the roof right now because not everything is hooked up.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

here are mine (http://www.youtube.com/user/GREENPROPERTYMGT#p/a/u/1/3NXnyBc7n-o)


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

skidooer;1243180 said:


> here are mine (http://www.youtube.com/user/GREENPROPERTYMGT#p/a/u/1/3NXnyBc7n-o)


I love to strobe in the cargo light by the 3rd brake light Thumbs Up


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is a video of my headache rack build. There are also other vids of the strobes on.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

TJS;1243237 said:


> Here is a video of my headache rack build. There are also other vids of the strobes on.


Nice clean tig welds and bright strobes form the look of the video

Also I love the JET BOAT


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1243113 said:


> Here are some pics of my set up. Plowsite wont allow me to repost my pics of my lights. So I think maybe thursday I will retake some pics and try and finish wiring my 4 light ultralite in. Anyway heres a link to my lights and plow and switchbox I made. If you need any help making anything or any harness' just let me know.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569


When did your truck get squished?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 02
16 head federal jetstrobe bar, federal arrowstik, and whelen strobe tubes in the trucks corner lights,








the 88
code3 7 rotator light bar, with strobes in the trucks corner lights.








the 79
old federal 4 rotator light bar


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1243354 said:


> When did your truck get squished?


Opening day of gun season. Nov 15. I was coming home from a fire meeting and out poped a huge 8 point. He was pry 175 live weight. I turned to go square with him, otherwise he woulda went down the drivers side of the truck. Its getting fixed, I just haven't had the time to bring it in. And with the plow on now, it doesn't bother me cause no one sees it. He was yummy though. I got a lot of meat off him, right front shoulder, both back straps, right rear hind quaters, and the right tender lyon. Left side shoulder was shot and so was the left rear. When I hit him I was doing about 65. I Killed him instantly. When we skinded him and opened him up the next day I found out I blew his stomach apart. Luckly it didn't wreck the meat. He had a full belly of a-corns in him too. HAH!


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

tjctransport;1243414 said:


> the 02
> 16 head federal jetstrobe bar, federal arrowstik, and whelen strobe tubes in the trucks corner lights,
> 
> 
> ...


do you have any videos at night?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1243509 said:


> Opening day of gun season. Nov 15. I was coming home from a fire meeting and out poped a huge 8 point. He was pry 175 live weight. I turned to go square with him, otherwise he woulda went down the drivers side of the truck. Its getting fixed, I just haven't had the time to bring it in. And with the plow on now, it doesn't bother me cause no one sees it. He was yummy though. I got a lot of meat off him, right front shoulder, both back straps, right rear hind quaters, and the right tender lyon. Left side shoulder was shot and so was the left rear. When I hit him I was doing about 65. I Killed him instantly. When we skinded him and opened him up the next day I found out I blew his stomach apart. Luckly it didn't wreck the meat. He had a full belly of a-corns in him too. HAH!


I just noticed the box was silver in its previous life


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

WesternproGMC;1244339 said:


> do you have any videos at night?


nope. i don't have anything that does video


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1244348 said:


> I just noticed the box was silver in its previous life


Oh yeah that too. HAHA. Another winter story. I was plowing one night at one of my accounts and they have some huge bolders at the corners of the parking lot and at approches of areas to go to different parts of the lot, well on my last pass of the night I backed up and was watching the pass. side mirror and thought I was over far enough and bam. Took out the rear bumper and left rear quater panel. Pushed the sheet metal upward a tiny bit so it was difficult getting the tail light out. (it never broke or was craked, Just made it hard when I was putting the new box on.) The 2 days later I was plowing in a parking lot and was in the aisle way or roadway of the parking lot and had stopped and waited for a car to back out, and they weren't going. So I was like okay fine, I'll go and just as I did that they decided to go. Well he hit the other rear quater. and that side of the bumper. Again all sheet metal damage. No frame damage, or anything. No broken lights. No bent tail pipe. He needed a new rear drivers side door. Insurance sided with me because I was in the aisle way or road way of the lot and had my warning lights on. Well he didn't like that, took me to court. I showed up on the correct day bright and early had all my ducks in row and he doesn't show. Talked to the majestraight, or however you spell it. Told him what happened and hes like ok. Well since he isn't here you win again. HAHA. And he had to pay court costs because he lost/didn't show. HAH. The box is off a 06 that was wrecked. I picked it up real cheap from a guy and brought it to my body guy and told him to just do the outside. My tailgate is usually on so you don't see the inside so it doesn't bother me. Been thinking about getting a spay in liner, but just haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1244458 said:


> Oh yeah that too. HAHA. Another winter story. I was plowing one night at one of my accounts and they have some huge bolders at the corners of the parking lot and at approches of areas to go to different parts of the lot, well on my last pass of the night I backed up and was watching the pass. side mirror and thought I was over far enough and bam. Took out the rear bumper and left rear quater panel. Pushed the sheet metal upward a tiny bit so it was difficult getting the tail light out. (it never broke or was craked, Just made it hard when I was putting the new box on.) The 2 days later I was plowing in a parking lot and was in the aisle way or roadway of the parking lot and had stopped and waited for a car to back out, and they weren't going. So I was like okay fine, I'll go and just as I did that they decided to go. Well he hit the other rear quater. and that side of the bumper. Again all sheet metal damage. No frame damage, or anything. No broken lights. No bent tail pipe. He needed a new rear drivers side door. Insurance sided with me because I was in the aisle way or road way of the lot and had my warning lights on. Well he didn't like that, took me to court. I showed up on the correct day bright and early had all my ducks in row and he doesn't show. Talked to the majestraight, or however you spell it. Told him what happened and hes like ok. Well since he isn't here you win again. HAHA. And he had to pay court costs because he lost/didn't show. HAH. The box is off a 06 that was wrecked. I picked it up real cheap from a guy and brought it to my body guy and told him to just do the outside. My tailgate is usually on so you don't see the inside so it doesn't bother me. Been thinking about getting a spay in liner, but just haven't gotten that far yet.


:laughing:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I just picked up 4 LED3s from sound off and will be putting them in the grille. I am waiting to get the front end fixed right now and as soon as that gets done I am installing those.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

My video.

*http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm158/2robinhood/?action=view&current=Strobelights018.mp4*


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Some cool setups out there. Mine is used for fire/rescue response year round, as well as plowing when thew time comes. I have the switches split up so i can pick and choose which ones i need at any given time. So here's the skinny.....the switch panel is made out of a spare section of black whelen lens. They take power from the constant +12 that operates the maplights. I ran a bundle of 18ga lines from the panel to a custom distribution/relay panel behing the rear seat. The switches draw almost no power, so it was safe to use the small maplight line, since all they do is trip the relays. The panel is powered by a 4ga main line coming from the batteries, with a 60 amp inline fuse under the hood (sry no pics of that). Everything is fed off of the fuse panel and fused individually. I left a few extra spots for future additions . So here are the pics of the switch and distribution panel:


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

And here's the lighting. I built the edge bar from the frame that i got from a friend at the FD, the outer lenses are corner strobes, the whites are 65w takedowns, both dront and rear, anf the inside ambers are 27w halogen flashers. The toolbox has amber/red surface mount LED's. The running boards have strobesnmore E3 LED's. I have blue towards the front and amber towards the rear. I put this next to our first responder car that has whelen TIR3's at night and i was inpressed with the quality. In the windshield i have an all blue interior lightbar. I plow roads, so when i'm working i usually just keep the toolbox LED's and the lightbar strobes on, the rest would drive me crazy all night. Enjoy:


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

OK last few: BTW, the rest of the LED's along the running boards are steady burn clearance lights, and the doublestacked one has a turn signal above it.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

OOPPPSS...pics:


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

JCI Trans;1245650 said:


> Some cool setups out there. Mine is used for fire/rescue response year round, as well as plowing when thew time comes. I have the switches split up so i can pick and choose which ones i need at any given time. So here's the skinny.....the switch panel is made out of a spare section of black whelen lens. They take power from the constant +12 that operates the maplights. I ran a bundle of 18ga lines from the panel to a custom distribution/relay panel behing the rear seat. The switches draw almost no power, so it was safe to use the small maplight line, since all they do is trip the relays. The panel is powered by a 4ga main line coming from the batteries, with a 60 amp inline fuse under the hood (sry no pics of that). Everything is fed off of the fuse panel and fused individually. I left a few extra spots for future additions . So here are the pics of the switch and distribution panel:


wow that is one nice set up. I love how clean on organized the wiring is


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, i tried to lay everything out beforehand and make it as organized as possible (something that wasn't done on the last truck!) Future additions will include an all blue whelen 6 head dominator in the grille, and possibly some vertex hideaways.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Added some more lights and figured out how to change patterns in my lightbar. Only took me 6 months and the help of another ps member to figure out how to work my lightbar. 

All my warning lights on:





No lightbar:





Sorry for the very poor quality.
Darkness + beat up iphone + very fast lights = 
I'll hopefully be able to round up a video camera sometime that will be able to "see" all the light flashes instead of making it look like nothing is happening.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG...not another one of these threads...PLEASE

A new one is started everyday it seems...lol


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

This is my setup, not that great of a video


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

WesternproGMC;1243103 said:


> Lets see you warning lights setups
> 
> 
> post photos of:
> ...


How about just one single Whelen flashing strobe? On a pickup, it should get the job done. Sorry man, I just don't get the obsessions with outfitting trucks with hide-a-ways, huge light bars, etc. Especially dudes who just plow driveways in my area. It makes me laugh.


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

Winter Land Man;1250315 said:


> How about just one single Whelen flashing strobe? On a pickup, it should get the job done. Sorry man, I just don't get the obsessions with outfitting trucks with hide-a-ways, huge light bars, etc. Especially dudes who just plow driveways in my area. It makes me laugh.


it is something different, some people jack trucks up others light there trucks up like a x-mas tree. plus i see a way better use of more lights on your truck for doing driveways because your always backing onto the road or highway.

One driveway i do is on a corner and the people coming around the corner cant see you if your on the end of the driveway or on the road, so they come flying around it. (I don't want to get side swiped)


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I do believe in rear hide-a-aways... or those light package set-ups on dump bodies. That's probably the worst, backing up on the roads.

I have to pay for permits for my lights.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, here is a little clip of my 02 one of the kids took yesterday morning with his telephone.
on municipal roads, i run with the corner strobes and arrowstik.
when clearing intersections i turn the overhead bar on also.

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e261/tjctransport/?action=view&current=Picture.mp4


----------



## WesternproGMC (Nov 21, 2010)

tjctransport;1253117 said:


> ok, here is a little clip of my 02 one of the kids took yesterday morning with his telephone.
> on municipal roads, i run with the corner strobes and arrowstik.
> when clearing intersections i turn the overhead bar on also.
> 
> http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e261/tjctransport/?action=view&current=Picture.mp4


nice setup love the arrowstik


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the video does not do it any justice. 
the corner strobes are set for a triple flash, and the overhead bar is a 16 head, 7 rear, 7 front, and one on each side the overhead is set for triple flash on each tube also, with the random flash pattern in the whole bar so sometimes only one tube on each side goes off, or they can all go off at the same time. 
the arrow stik is usually used in flash mode, unless i am doing single lanes, then it is set to point traffic to the other lane.


----------

